# concretare



## Cosimo Piovasco

Lancio un sondaggio: quanti di voi, per designare la realizzazione di qualcosa, sia essa cosa reale o astratta, dicono concretare?

Il verbo c_oncretare _(che alcuni addirittura non conoscono) è in realtà la variante corretta di quel vocabolo che poi è stato distorto in _concretizzare_, sulla scia di differenti francesismi poi riassorbitisi negli ultimi anni (ma ancora, Calvino negli anni ottanta tira le orecchie ad un critico: si dice _acuirsi, _non_ acutizzarsi_!). 

Questo verbo, maggioritario sino a poco tempo fa, ora è minoritario, per lo meno nel parlato, mentre sopravvive discreto nello scritto. 

E, continuando su quella pista, a quanti verbi simili pronunciate? Sarebbe interessante capire poi se hanno attecchito per via della presenza di altre parole italiane con lo stesso suffisso, e quanti di questi verbi prosperano, magari per via di una pronuncia particolare che ne fa la loro fortuna. Ultimamente ne sento pochi (o forse, ho il callo all'orecchio) ma il padre dei neologismi assurdi (il giornalismo) lavora sempre per proporne di nuovi (vedi sensibilizzare, cronicizzare  ecc)...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Cosimo  
Non è un verbo che mi capita di usare spesso, ma ... "è un'idea che si sta concretando".


----------



## ursu-lab

Personalmente uso "concretare" nello scritto e prevalentemente  "concretizzare" nel parlato. Per es. dico un progetto che "si è concretizzato" ma poi scrivo "concretare". Ma uso solo "acuire", e mai "acutizzare", nemmeno nel parlato.
Una cosa non capisco: quale sarebbe l'alternativa a "sensibilizzare", a parte "rendere sensibile"?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ah, è una cosa che mi sono chiesto anche io; la mia risposta è un ipotizzabile _*sensibilire_, anche se non ne sono sicuro. Un'altra possibilità, ben più concreta, è che tale verbo sia nato in italiano a quel modo, o sia stato importato dal francese ma in luogo di altri verbi, non di un supponibile _*sensibilire_. Pensa, ad esempio, ad _ipotizzare_, quale sarebbe l'alternativa derivata da ipotesi? Ve ne sono altre migliaia (illazionare, postulare ecc.) ma sul calco semantico di ipotesi mi viene solo in mente un possibile _*ipotare_.

poscritto: ho ricercato nel Sabatini-Coletti, ma non ho trovato. Tuttavia non mi sento ancora di escludere che esista, cercherò in altri dizionari autorevoli.


----------



## ursu-lab

Vabbè. Capisco che sarebbe meglio usare concretare al posto di concretizzare perché c'era già e il secondo è un umile doppione. E acuire invece di acutizzare, per la stessa ragione. Ma l'idea di inventarsi un "sensibilire" o un "ipotare" (magari "ipotesire", no? la parte fondamentale "tesi" nel tuo "ipotare" è completamente assente...)  per non usare "sensibilizzare" o "ipotizzare" solo perché i primi a pensare a questo utilissimo suffisso sono stati i francesi francamente mi sembra piuttosto raccapricciante.  
Sarebbe una guerra persa in partenza: tu stesso ci sei caduto, usando "ipotizzabile" al posto di "ipotetico"


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Beh, dai, è solo un modo per capire da dove traiamo certe parole che fanno parte del nostro uso quotidiano, e se esistano dei forestierismi superflui. 

In questo caso, quelli che abbiamo citato prima (_concretizzare, acutizzare_) lo sono, diversamente non sono superflue parole come _ipotizzare, ipotizzabile _che io credo definisca qualcosa di diverso da _ipotetico,_ e _sensibilizzare_, e così altre. Del resto, fare una personale crociata contro _sensibilizzare_, in un periodo di problemi (anche linguistici) ben più gravi, ha certo tutto il sentore d'un atto di follia.

 Ad ogni modo, è importante sensibilizzare il pubblico


----------



## infinite sadness

Concretare lo uso, però se voglio dire concretazione preferisco al suo posto concretizzazione.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Se posso domandare, come mai?


----------



## infinite sadness

Perché concretazione non l'ho mai sentito dire a nessuno.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Lo scrive Calvino, almeno una volta (nei saggi raccolti in _Mondo scritto e mondo non scritto)_


----------



## effeundici

Ottorino Pianigiani li cita entrambi nel suo Vocabolario Etimologico come derivati di _concreto_. Evidentemente la versione "scorretta" è entrata nell'italiano molto tempo fa.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ah, sicuro si tratta di un forestierismo entrato nell'uso probabilmente con l'ultima grande migrazione di vocaboli francesi, nella seconda metà del XIX sec. Non credo, anche se si tratti di un verbo posteriore, che sia successivo alle guerre mondiali, perché già negli anni cinquanta credo che l'uso fosse ben largo.


----------



## elitaliano

Dopo aver fatto mente locale, direi che io uso solo *concretizzare*.

Quando ho letto il titolo del filo-thread *Concretare* ho subito pensato: "ma questo è spagnolo...".
(Questo solo perchè l'ho sentito in un video pubblicitario argentino).


----------



## effeundici

Anch'io uso soltanto concretizzare. Da una veloce ricerca su Google, sembra che concretare sia molto utilizzato in ambito legale e, chissà perché, dai critici d'arte.

O meglio, forse lo usa chi non vuole farsi capire!! ))))


----------



## olaszinho

Croncretare è ormai piuttosto desueto o un termine proprio di certi linguaggi settoriali; probabilmente scomparve dall'italiano corrente già alcuni decenni fa. E' pur vero che ciascuno è libero di usare i termini che preferisce: corre però il rischio di non farsi capire. Concretizzare, come molti altri verbi col suffisso -izzare, non suona proprio benissimo, per questo a volte preferisco usare la locuzione "rendere concreto", e ciò vale anche per altri verbi in -izzare di nuovo conio .


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Olas, ti assicuro che concretare non è desueto, e gli scrittori del secondo Novecento (Calvino più di tutti) lo usavano come norma. Anche oggi molti giornalisti (del corr. sera), scrittori e grammatici (Serianni) lo usano normalmente.


----------



## olaszinho

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Olas, ti assicuro che concretare non è desueto, e gli scrittori del secondo Novecento (Calvino più di tutti) lo usavano come norma. Anche oggi molti giornalisti (del corr. sera), scrittori e grammatici (Serianni) lo usano normalmente.



Il fatto è che siamo già nel secondo decennio del XXI secolo. Cosimo, leggo il Corriere della Sera quasi ogni giorno e non trovo il verbo concretare così frequentemente, te lo posso assicurare. Io ho parlato di alcuni decenni fa, esattamente il periodo in cui scriveva Calvino. Per giunta, io parlavo di scomparsa dal linguaggio corrente, non proprio quello usato dal Serianni o da altri scrittori.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Hai ragione su questo, non dico che sia il verbo più utilizzato tra le due forme, anzi_ concretizzare _è, sopra tutto nel parlato, dominante rispetto a _concretare_. Tuttavia, non credo che si possa dire desueto poiché è molto usato, ed è inoltre la forma corretta di dire "rendere concreto".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Olas, ti assicuro che concretare non è desueto, e gli scrittori del secondo Novecento (Calvino più di tutti) lo usavano come norma. Anche oggi molti giornalisti (del corr. sera), scrittori e grammatici (Serianni) lo usano normalmente.



E' così "non desueto" che in 40 anni non l'ho mai sentito nè letto..
Non solo: già il fatto di dover ricorrere alla citazione di Calvino per trovare prova dell'uso di tale termine è l'ammissione implicita che a parte uno scrittore deceduto da quasi 30 anni e un linguista/filologo, praticamente nessuno si sognerebbe mai di dire "concretare" invece di "concretizzare".


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Primo punto: io citavo Calvino, ma Serianni se non sbaglio ha citato diversi giornalisti del corriere che scrivono concretare. Quanto al fatto che non l'hai sentito, un vocabolo non deve essere usato quotidianamente per essere nell'uso, e mi sembra anche onestamente strano che tu non l'abbia mai sentito. Che sia minoritario, sì; ma desueto? Non credo proprio.


----------



## Matpao

Paulfromitaly said:


> E' così "non desueto" che in 40 anni non l'ho mai sentito nè letto..
> Non solo: già il fatto di dover ricorrere alla citazione di Calvino per trovare prova dell'uso di tale termine è l'ammissione implicita che a parte uno scrittore deceduto da quasi 30 anni e un linguista/filologo, praticamente nessuno si sognerebbe mai di dire "concretare" invece di "concretizzare".



Per partecipare al sondaggio: mi associo.
Io non l'ho mai usato, né nel parlato né nello scritto, né mi sognerei mai di utilizzarlo.

In generale, sui neologismi: ben vengano, sono un segno della vitalità e della salute di una lingua. Anzi, ce ne vorrebbero di più, al posto di tante parole straniere che entrano nel linguaggio comune.
Altre sono le cose che mi fanno arrabbiare, ad esempio le parole latine pronunciate all'inglese: bas, mìdia...


----------



## ursu-lab

La citazione di Calvino, se non ho capito male, si riferisce al sostantivo "concretazione". Per quanto riguarda "concretare", invece, credo che sia tuttora usato nello scritto. Meno di "concretizzare", senz'altro, ma non certo raramente, soprattutto nelle pubblicazioni.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Assolutamente... E io sì che mi sogno di usarlo, anzi: lo uso e basta.


----------



## Giorgino

Il Devoto-Oli rimanda a "concretizzare".

Ora purtroppo non riesco a ricordare esattamente dove, ma sono sicuro di aver già sentito discussioni anche molto accese su questa cosa. Se non sbaglio il punto era che, *secondo alcuni* (di cui mi piacerebbe ricordare qualcosa in più, appunto...) _concretare_ era stato un tentativo poco felice e molto intellettualoide di spogliare _concretizzare_ dalle sofisticate e stucchevoli tinte che evidentemente lo contraddistinguono. Mi sembra di ricordare che i detrattori di _concretare_ ne accusassero i sostenitori di aver visto nel secondo (ingiustificatamente) un ostentazione di quella tendenza alla ricerca disperata e un po' patetica di una raffinatezza a tutti i costi, che predilige, per esempio, _utilizzare_ a _usare_, laddove, per loro, non era affatto così. Non so quanto ci fosse di vero... tornando al Devoto-Oli, pare che _concretare_ sia più antico di _concretizzare_.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

concretare è più antico che concretizzare. Inoltre, citando il Devoto - Oli, leggevo l'altra volta che il suffisso -izzare, era descritto più o meno come "suffisso poco gradevole, ma utile per alcune forme altrimenti difficili da rendere". 

poscritto. Non stiamo dando battaglia a _concretizzare, _né a suffissi che possono sembrare più o meno gradevoli (il che, spesse volte, è pure un punto di vista soggettivo dato che si parla di fonetica) ma se in una lingua c'è già una parola che vuol dire la stessa cosa, a che pro inserire un doppione?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> ) ma se in una lingua c'è già una parola che vuol dire la stessa cosa, a che pro inserire un doppione?



Teoria interessante..
Quindi se nel volgare di Dante esisteva già il termine "pulcro" perchè mai oggi dovremmo usare termini sfacciatamente futuristi e all'avanguardia come "bello" ?
Perchè non torniamo tutti a parlare il latino che esisteva prima dell'italiano ed era già una lingua?
Dicasi EVOLUZIONE.
Ti risparmio la tediosa e alquanto inutile definizione di SINONIMO che ovviamente ti sfugge.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Tu forse non capisci quello che leggi (bada, è una teoria). 

Una cosa è un sinonimo che, in quanto tale, E' SIMILE E NON UGUALE ad un altro termine. 
Una cosa ben diversa è diffondere termini, pure brutti, che non aggiungono niente rispetto all'originale. _Concretizzare_ non aggiunge niente (a mio parere nemmeno foneticamente) a _concretare_. 

poscritto. Pulcher e bellus sono due vocaboli LATINI. Semplicemente, _pulcher - a - um _è attestabile sin dalla Roma repubblicana, mentre _bellus - a - um è_ attestabile nel tardo latino, del V - VI sec. se non sbaglio. Questo spiega perché noi usiamo _bello_, e così anche i francesi (_beau_), più vicini e sensibili ai mutamenti del latino di quei secoli. In Spagna, Romania e Portogallo invece permangono alcune forme di_ formosus - a - um _, più vicino al latino classico (perché tali regioni erano, in quel periodo, meno connesse alla vita della nostra penisola, quindi non potevano accedere a certi mutamenti linguistici). 
Dunque, dov'è l'oggetto di tanta contesa? Leggi la poesia italiana, guarda la forma lessicale, e poi parliamo di evoluzione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Capissero tutti quanto capisci tu staremmo freschi 
Tieniti le tue teorie strette strette, tutti noi continueremo felici a dire "concretizzare".


----------



## Blackman

Scusa, chi sarebbero questi untori? Chi si occupa di inserire _doppioni_?

"I doppioni non sopravvivono a lungo", amava dire il mio professore di lettere," perché presto o tardi uno dei due sparisce". Noi siamo semplici contabili di fronte all'evoluzione di una lingua, possiamo solo registrarne i cambiamenti. E ti confesso che io _concretare_ non l'avevo mai sentito. D'istinto ho pensato al cemento, ma sarà per la mia anglofilia galoppante.



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> ma se in una lingua c'è già una parola che vuol dire la stessa cosa, a che pro inserire un doppione?


----------



## Giorgino

Blackman said:


> Noi siamo semplici contabili di fronte all'evoluzione di una lingua, possiamo solo registrarne i cambiamenti.



...fino a un certo punto sì, ma la lingua non è un fenomeno naturale il cui corso è possibile solo osservare, ma è piuttosto _fatta da chi la usa_, per cui anche noi, con le nostre scelte più o meno consapevoli e più o meno giustificate, ne siamo responsabili dell'evoluzione.


----------



## c.davide

Salve a tutti. E' il mio primo post e vorrei esprire una semplice opinione. Concretare è sicuramente meno utilizzato di concretizzare (non so quanto erroneamente), ma ha una sua valenza. Ricordo ancora che alcuni giornalisti sportivi, soprattutto nei decenni scorsi, negli articoli utilizzavano sovente frasi del tipo "L'azione non si è concretata [...]" o simili.


----------



## singoloindividuo

Salve a tutti! Anch'io sono uno di quelli che usano la forma  forma concretizzare invece della forma concretare. 
Non posso nemmeno promettermi di provare a sostituire concretizzare a concretare,perché l'uso del primo si è talmente radicato che estirparlo vorrebbe significare asportare una zolla lasciando un vuoto difficilmente colmabile da  altrettanta siffatta abitudine. A parte il giro di parole per dire che alberga in me quella lieve ignoranza tipica di quelli della mia fascia culturale e sociale,mi sarebbe piaciuto trovare conferma su ciò che fin'ora mi sembrava di sapere;Il tentativo,in tempi napoleonici,di trapiantare in Toscana l'intero corpus linguistico della Francia a scapito del fiorentino. La Toscana,mi sembra,la scampò bella. La Corsica si ritrovò a dover subire la francesizzazione di tutta l'isola.
Forse,bisognerebbe menzionare la parola francesizzazione che non la parola francesismo. Mi si corregga se sbaglio!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Contabili? Noi siamo gli artefici della lingua nostra, e parlare di contabilità di fronte alle nostre espressioni mi sembra indice di volontaria mancanza di responsabilità storica. La lingua la costruisce chi la usa, nella misura in cui la usa bene. 

@Paolino: le mie teorie? Mah, sarò possibilista, chissà. Fatto sta che basta aprire un testo di storia della lingua per leggere quello che sopra ti ho detto (forse con troppa pacatezza, lo ammetto).


----------



## Blackman

Senz'altro siamo i responsabili, ma solo a posteriori. Ne siamo certo responsabili come parlanti nel complesso, non come singoli. E gli istituti, autorevoli o meno, che si preoccupano di sancire la correttezza di un'espressione, lo fanno _osservando _e non emanando un editto arbitrario che ci imponga di parlare in un certo modo. Prova ne è il fatto che l'uso di _concretizzare_ l'abbiamo deciso noi e il dizionario non può far altro che limitarsi a registrarlo. Hai voglia poi a segnalare che si dovrebbe dire _concretare_...



Giorgino said:


> ...fino a un certo punto sì, ma la lingua non è un fenomeno naturale il cui corso è possibile solo osservare, ma è piuttosto _fatta da chi la usa_, per cui anche noi, con le nostre scelte più o meno consapevoli e più o meno giustificate, ne siamo responsabili dell'evoluzione.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì, ma l'uso noi singoli lo stabiliamo, anche nel parlare collettivo, e siamo noi a dover decidere come parlare o come scrivere. I grandi scrittori, da soli, hanno plasmato vocaboli, sintassi, intere lingue. E tutti noi li abbiamo seguiti perché abbiamo visto in loro la vera lingua. 

Poi ognuno è libero di dire _concretizzare_.


----------



## Blackman

Infatti la stragrande maggioranza di noi ha "scelto" _concretizzare, _lasciando comunque liberi gli altri di isolarsi in _concretare_. A dispetto di tutti i grandi scrittori. 



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Sì, ma l'uso noi singoli lo stabiliamo, anche nel parlare collettivo, e siamo noi a dover decidere come parlare o come scrivere. I grandi scrittori, da soli, hanno plasmato vocaboli, sintassi, intere lingue. E tutti noi li abbiamo seguiti perché abbiamo visto in loro la vera lingua.
> 
> Poi ognuno è libero di dire _concretizzare_.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ah, questa proprio non l'ho capita. Potresti rispiegarmela, e sopra tutto dirmi perché io mi isolo se uso un vocabolo presente sui dizionari e usato da larga parte dei parlanti e degli scriventi del novecento?


----------



## Blackman

Perché non sei più nel novecento? 
Perché io, che parlo e scrivo in un italiano medio, non l'avevo mai sentito?

Scegli tu.



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Ah, questa proprio non l'ho capita. Potresti rispiegarmela, e sopra tutto dirmi perché io mi isolo se uso un vocabolo presente sui dizionari e usato da larga parte dei parlanti e degli scriventi del novecento?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

No sul serio volevo che mi spiegassi, non ho capito che cosa hai detto a proposito degli scrittori. 
Alla tua osservazione ribadisco, comunque, che il mio era un esempio di validità storica, essere o no nel Novecento non è una scusa per dire che un vocabolo non si possa più usare (o forse abbiamo cambiato lingua e non me ne sono reso conto?). Non siamo più nel Novecento da undici anni, né io sto magnificando la purezza della lingua del XX sec. Intendevo dire, ma forse sono stato poco chiaro: perché dovrei essere isolato se uso un vocabolo pienamente attestato nella lingua italiana? Il Novecento non c'entrava niente.

Aggiungo poi che l'"italiano medio" è uno status astratto che serve per le statistiche, non certo per discorsi di maggioranza o minoranza. E non capisco perché uno debba limitarsi (parlo in generale) a parlare un italiano medio invece che un buon italiano. O forse intendevi la canzone degli Art. 31? Quella è già una situazione diversa...


----------



## Blackman

Intendevo dire che i grandi scrittori, al pari degli istituti, non plasmano alcunché. Al limite _propongono_ qualcosa, che solo poi potrà essere considerata o meno parte della lingua viva. Deve essere accettata da tutti noi, con l'uso. E poi non riesco a trovare un intervento che sostenga che _concretare_ non lo puoi usare. Usalo pure, ma ti isoli da quelli che non lo conoscono o non lo usano. Quanti e quali siano mi pare lampante.



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> No sul serio volevo che mi spiegassi, non ho capito che cosa hai detto a proposito degli scrittori.
> Alla tua osservazione ribadisco, comunque, che il mio era un esempio di validità storica, essere o no nel Novecento non è una scusa per dire che un vocabolo non si possa più usare (o forse abbiamo cambiato lingua e non me ne sono reso conto?). Non siamo più nel Novecento da undici anni, né io sto magnificando la purezza della lingua del XX sec. Intendevo dire, ma forse sono stato poco chiaro: perché dovrei essere isolato se uso un vocabolo pienamente attestato nella lingua italiana? Il Novecento non c'entrava niente.



Perché non è bello scrivere che parlo e scrivo un italiano eccezionale e soprattutto perché non spetta a me dirlo. Mi limito a dire che faccio un uso di vocaboli e strutture che, a me, appaiono nella media. E un po' anche perché non sopporto gli abbellimenti inutili, sintomo di mancanza d'argomenti.



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Aggiungo poi che l'"italiano medio" è uno status astratto che serve per le statistiche, non certo per discorsi di maggioranza o minoranza. E non capisco perché uno debba limitarsi (parlo in generale) a parlare un italiano medio invece che un buon italiano. O forse intendevi la canzone degli Art. 31? Quella è già una situazione diversa...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sulla diffusione, siamo d'accordo. Solo, non sono d'accordo sulla tua altra considerazione io credo che gli scrittori propongano, per via della loro autorevolezza, anche dei modelli linguistici. Certo, si possono non accettare, ma comunque sono ideazioni singolari. Come anche l'uso, è un uso del singolo: la consuetudine è solo il collimare delle singolarità, non certo un ente autonomo. Per fare solo un esempio, prima che diventasse una frase proverbiale, "con le pive nel sacco" l'avrà detto qualcuno, mica è nata spontanea.


----------



## Blackman

Perdonami Cosimo, ma sembra che facciamo a non capirci. Se domani mattina Umberto Eco ( o un altro autorevole scrittore di tuo gusto ) si inventa un bella parola ( o modello linguistico, fai tu ) con tutti i crismi della grammatica, con etimo nobile e compagnia cantante, secondo te assurgerebbe all'istante a termine di riferimento per quel dato significato? Io credo che non gliene fregherebbe niente a nessuno o quasi. Oppure che esista qualcuno con un'autorevolezza e un potere mediatico tale da influenzare il corso dell'italiano?
Poi, tra 10, 50 o 5000 anni, con un bell'intervento la Crusca ci spiegherà che s'è trovata costretta a registrarla visto che si sentiva e leggeva un po' dappertutto, attribuendone la paternità all'immortale Eco, che altri insigni suoi posteri l'hanno sfruttata, eccetera eccetera...direi proprio come è avvenuto per _le pive nel sacco_, di padre ignoto.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

No, infatti, come ho detto non avviene in automatico (staremmo freschi) ma per successiva accettazione, è chiaro.


----------



## francisgranada

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Sì, ma l'uso noi singoli lo stabiliamo, anche nel parlare collettivo, e siamo noi a dover decidere come parlare o come scrivere. I grandi scrittori, da soli, hanno plasmato vocaboli, sintassi, intere lingue. E tutti noi li abbiamo seguiti perché abbiamo visto in loro la vera lingua.
> Poi ognuno è libero di dire _concretizzare_.



Ciao Cosimo, mi pare che nella tua argomentazione si trovi una piccola contraddizione: _dobbiamo decidere _noi oppure _dobbiamo seguire _i grandi scrittori ? Con altre parole, chi è che decide sulla correttezza, o diciamo "adeguatezza", dell'uso di una parola, espressione ecc.? Il "problema" è che, come già detto da altri con altre parole, la lingua vive "sulla bocca di chi la parla". Non esiste dunque alcuna "autorevolezza assoluta" che abbia il "diritto naturale" di decidere qual è la "vera lingua" ...  

Per non essere capito male: a me, generalmente parlando, piacciono le alternative o le "soluzioni linguistiche" più etimologiche (o diciamo quelle "più latine"), quindi assolutamente non sono un "propagatore" delle innovazioni inutili, degli anglicismi ecc. (anzi... ma i miei "gusti" non contano molto  ... ) 

In più, ovviamente e pienamente riconosco l'autorità dei grandi scrittori come esempio e riferimento da seguire eccetera, ma non in una maniera _assoluta_. E questo per tre motivi:
 1) "tempora mutantur et nos mutamur in illis", cioè i grandi scrittori vissero in un determinato luogo e tempo, diverso da quello nostro odierno (in tutti i sensi ....)
2) "errare humanum est", cioè non è necessariamente ed assolutamente corretto tutto quello che abbia scritto o detto un grande scrittore.
3) Infine, siamo noi che decidiamo, chi è un "grande scrittore" e chi non lo è ...

Per quanto riguarda _concretare vs._ _concretizzare_, direi che per me non madrelingua, il significato di _concretizzare _è _a priori_ chiaro, perché in genere mi è chiara la "funzione" della desinenza -_izzare. _Invece, il significato del verbo _concretare _non mi è automaticamente chiaro, se io non lo abbia sentito mai e se prendo in considerazione solo la desinenza _-are_ ed il proprio aggettivo_ concreto _(non so se mi spiego ma spero di sì ...). 

Quindi avrei una* domanda*: Siamo sicuri, che la parola _concretare _significava sempre esattamente quello che oggi significa la parola _concretizzare _(sia risultato dell'influenza del francese o meno)?

P.S. Mentre stavo scrivendo (e purtroppo con certe difficoltà, perche questa nuova versione del software non ancora si "comporta" del tutto perfettamente, a volte bisogna aspettare a lungo finché si "riprende" ...). Voglio dire che nel mio ultimo post ho scritto anche alcune idee espresse già da Blackman ...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Lancio un sondaggio: quanti di voi, per designare la realizzazione di qualcosa, sia essa cosa reale o astratta, dicono concretare?
> 
> Il verbo c_oncretare _(che alcuni addirittura non conoscono) è in realtà la variante corretta di quel vocabolo che poi è stato distorto in _concretizzare_, ...



Ciao Cosimo  

Un sondaggio, ad un certo punto, evidenzia pure un risultato  

Concretare o Concretizzare ... e qui risulta che "concretizzare" è_ letteralmente _"lo stesso, oggi in forma più comune, di concretare" ... non parlerei di "distorsione"  

Concretamente, o concretizzando, direi che potrebbe essere una scelta del tutto personale. 

EDIT

@ francis: hai tutta la mia comprensione in relazione ai problemi con il nuovo software: forse riusciremo a concretare o concretizzare una soluzione


----------



## singoloindividuo

Scusate,commetto eresia se mi chiedo quale possa essere la forma consona all'uso,tra concretando e concretizzando? Su modello di operando,laureando,ecc.
Ora che la pulce c'è, toglierla non può essere che la mossa successiva.
L'erigendo edificio,già sentito dire. Il soccorrendo,si sa,va bene. Ma... il concretando o il concretizzando? Poiché non mi sovviene il come del loro utilizzo, nessun dei due allora?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Singolo  

Rimango dello stesso parere espresso nel mio post # 46: scelta personale 

"Non ho ancora stabilito se partirò, ma è un'idea che si sta concretando/concretizzando"


----------



## singoloindividuo

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao Singolo
> 
> Rimango dello stesso parere espresso nel mio post # 46: scelta personale
> 
> "Non ho ancora stabilito se partirò, ma è un'idea che si sta concretando/concretizzando"




Scelte personali sono ben accette/accettate


----------



## Anja.Ann

singoloindividuo said:


> Scelte personali sono ben accette/accettate


----------



## Giorgino

Blackman said:


> Senz'altro siamo i responsabili, ma solo a posteriori. Ne siamo certo responsabili come parlanti nel complesso, non come singoli



Io avrei detto esattamente il contrario, cioè che ne siamo responsabili come singoli parlanti, ma le nostre scelte, _se restano singole_, non vanno a influenzare la lingua intera, nel suo complesso.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Francis,
non c'è alcuna contraddizione (forse mi sono spiegato male, chissà). Tutti noi apportiamo, nel lessico, delle variazioni singolari, perché il lessico è parlato da un ente singolo (non da un gruppo, ma nel gruppo). Gli autori di letteratura sono quelli che riescono a proporre dei modelli linguistici perché le opere letterarie sono concetti espressi tramite il linguaggio, e dato che il linguaggio dev'essere il più fedele possibile all'idea di base, è più facile che uno scrittore proponga un ottimo modello di linguaggio, più tosto che un normale parlatore. Detto questo, è sempre il pubblico che accetta una lingua, ed è per questo che noi abbiamo la facoltà di scegliere di seguire un esempio vero, autorevole, invece che lasciarci trascinare dalla corrente.


----------



## Matpao

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Francis,
> non c'è alcuna contraddizione (forse mi sono spiegato male, chissà). Tutti noi apportiamo, nel lessico, delle variazioni singolari, perché il lessico è parlato da un ente singolo (non da un gruppo, ma nel gruppo). Gli autori di letteratura sono quelli che riescono a proporre dei modelli linguistici perché le opere letterarie sono concetti espressi tramite il linguaggio, e dato che il linguaggio dev'essere il più fedele possibile all'idea di base, è più facile che uno scrittore proponga un ottimo modello di linguaggio, più tosto che un normale parlatore. Detto questo, è sempre il pubblico che accetta una lingua, ed è per questo che noi abbiamo la facoltà di scegliere di seguire un esempio vero, autorevole, invece che lasciarci trascinare dalla corrente.



Io invece la contraddizione  la vedo. Tu dici che gli scrittori propongono esempi autorevoli, poi il pubblico sceglie. Bene, ora la scelta, nel caso in questione, è stata fatta, ed è chiara: il pubblico ha scelto "concretizzare", con buona pace tua e del tuo amato Calvino. Quello che tu chiami, con un tono vagamente dispregiativo, "la corrente", rappresenta esattamente tale scelta.
Dunque dove sta la contraddizione? Nel fatto che tu stesso argomenti che la lingua è fatta da chi la parla, dalla somma dei singoli, salvo poi non riconoscere tale fatto quando la scelta compiuta non è di tuo gradimento. Allora scegli: se la lingua è fatta dai singoli dovresti prendere atto che la forma attuale della parola su cui discutiamo è "concretizzare". Se invece la lingua secondo te dovrebbe essere fatta solo dai grandi autori (ma chi decide quali sono grandi e quali no?), e tutti si dovrebbero accodare passivamente ad essi, allora dillo chiaramente e non tentare di dare alla tua teoria una falsa vernice "democratica".


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Carissimo (non so come chiamarti e allora lascio al lettore ulteriori specificazioni a tuo riguardo),
una cosa che forse ti è sfuggita è che io sono d'accordo che bisogna che il popolo scelga la sua lingua, ma è anche vero che le persone vanno educate nella scelta, o forse tu parli senza che nessuno ti abbia insegnato l'italiano? Credo di no, ma tutto è possibile.

Dunque, è vero che concretizzare si usa normalmente ormai, ma quello che mi preme dire è che concretare è usatissimo, e basta leggere qualche autore contemporaneo di discreto livello (e credimi, ci sono parametri oggettivi per capire quali siano questi discreti autori) per notare come concretare sia usato. Meno, sì, ma non succede anche con altri doppioni (si vedeva prima, accetto/accettato, donde il primo si usa molto più spesso nelle frasi proverbiali). 
Dunque, visto che tu hai tanto cara questa chimera chiamata democrazia, ti dirò che è giusto che il popolo si amministri; tuttavia come tu ben sai, non tutti hanno voce nel trattare la res, ma solo alcune fasce di persone (si suppone) preparate al riguardo. Quindi, se bisogna essere maggiorenni per votare, perché non si dovrebbe essere non dico educati, ma quanto meno grossamente preparati (con le letture, con l'ascolto ma anche con l'esperienza di vita), quando si parla di lingua e si decide come usarla? O mi vuoi dire che sol perché un bambino dice *io avere, allora noi ci mettiamo a dirlo assieme a lui? Ci sono diversi livelli di autorevolezza, in una società come in ogni cosa. E democrazia non vuol dire "potere dei più" (ma son sicuro che lo saprai).
Ma si torna sempre allo stesso punto: è necessario tendere verso il sapere, non abbassare l'asticella, altrimenti anche conoscendolo non se ne trae giovamento.


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, Cos, tempo fa avevo aperto un thread su un verbo simile http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2332169



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> E, continuando su quella pista, a quanti verbi simili pronunciate?



Ti volevo chiedere se questa tua frase è un refuso, oppure una particolare coniugazione di pronunciare.

piz


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Un refuso, chiedo scusa. Una via di mezzo, immagino, tra l'interrogativa indiretta e la diretta; un errore di battitura, generato dalla fretta probabilmente, ma che non avevo notato sinora. Ti ringrazio per la puntualizzazione, sempre ben accetta. Salute.


----------

